# How or if DIFFERENT surround materials effect sound?



## Gabriel (Nov 7, 2017)

I know some pro audio brands use cloth surrounds and some car and home audio brands use rubber or foam. Other than durability do any of these different materials effect the sound?


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Open cell materials on the speaker baffle can affect diffraction and diffusion of certain frequencies. The type of material, as well as the width, and more importantly the depth, of that material, effects how much it affects the diffraction and diffusion of which frequencies. For instance, wool felt of a certain grade placed around a tweeter is classically used to reduce diffraction of higher frequencies.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

The cone material will have a much bigger impact on the frequency response than the surround material. I haven't seen any specific measurements, but I would bet that the material of the surround has a negligible impact on the frequency response.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 7, 2017)

Which surrounds are better for or offer the most excursion?


----------

